# A ton of questions about recruitment



## michzaber (18 Feb 2012)

I am currently 18 years old and in my last semester of high school. While I have applied to university I am still torn about joining the forces to take a break from schooling or as a backup plan in case I don't get accepted to university. I did initially consider applying for the ROTP and i actually went down to the recruiting office to get the form but in the end I realized I didn't have what they were looking for to be an officer. I lacked activities outside of school and leadership. 

*What are they looking for if I apply as a NCM?*( Most important question)
How much weight does the aptitude test have on selection?
Do they look at highschool marks?
Is too late to apply or become much harder after the spring/beginning of summer? Basically when do i have to make the choice that i should stop waiting for university acceptance and start the application process.'

I took mostly university level courses in highschool, would this give me an advantage when applying since many jobs only require Grade 10?

I would consider applying to the following jobs; Mobile Support Equipment Operator, Combat Engineer, Ammunition Technician, Weapons Technician - Land since that's what there looking for and I don't think many more jobs will open anytime soon.  How hard is it to get into these jobs? If they are posed as hiring for a while doe it mean it could be easier to get into one of those potions?

In general are support positions easier to get into than combat ones?

While i don't have any doubts that I can pass the physical fitness test I am pretty scrawny and I did score in the underweight category on the chart being 5'11 and weighing 125 pounds( I have tried and tried but i cant gain weight, Im just small) while this seriously hurt my chances?


----------



## michzaber (18 Feb 2012)

Oh forgot one , I'm bilingual how much will that affect my application?


----------



## Nichfour (18 Feb 2012)

It seems that most to all of your questions can be answered by using the search bar function.
If you still find that you have questions pertaining to recruitment I suggest calling your local RC.
Staying in good contact with your RC goes leaps and bounds during your recruitment process, take it from somebody who has been at the application stage for two years they do their jobs very well. (just be polite and don't call every day)

My suggestion is that if your heart is not 100% into joining the CF and it is your second choice then don't apply. Wait until you have explored other avenues such as your university education, perhaps the answer will be more clear in time. I just feel a job setting like the forces deserves your full attention. I cant speak for members of the CF as I am awaiting my offer but I feel they would agree.

As for your body weight question from what I know from personal experience in the job market, as well as from friends in the CF its not so much based on your size or your look but rather whether you pull your weight and contribute to your team. I know plenty of small men than can outwork a horse.

Regards


----------



## q_1966 (18 Feb 2012)

Nichfour said:
			
		

> It seems that most to all of your questions can be answered by using the search bar function.
> If you still find that you have questions pertaining to recruitment I suggest calling your local RC.
> Staying in good contact with your RC goes leaps and bounds during your recruitment process, take it from somebody who has been at the application stage for two years they do their jobs very well. (just be polite and don't call every day)
> 
> ...



Well Said.



			
				michzaber said:
			
		

> I lacked activities outside of school and leadership.



Still admirable, just means you need to be involved in the community. Volunteer for something your passionate about.



			
				michzaber said:
			
		

> While i don't have any doubts that I can pass the physical fitness test I am pretty scrawny and I did score in the underweight category on the chart being 5'11 and weighing 125 pounds( I have tried and tried but i cant gain weight, Im just small) while this seriously hurt my chances?



If you think you can pass the express test, push yourself (fitness wise for the exempt standards). If you cannot gain weight after following advice of body builders, maybe you are the running type...


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Feb 2012)

michzaber said:
			
		

> I would consider applying to the following jobs; Mobile Support Equipment Operator, Combat Engineer, Ammunition Technician, Weapons Technician - Land since that's what there looking for and I don't think many more jobs will open anytime soon.



Don't just apply for trades that are "open".  Apply for something _you_ want to do.


----------



## Pusser (18 Feb 2012)

michzaber said:
			
		

> While I have applied to university I am still torn about joining the forces* to take a break from schooling or as a backup plan in case I don't get accepted to university*.



That is the wrong reason to join the CF.  You need to be fully committed to this.


----------



## jeffb (18 Feb 2012)

Pusser said:
			
		

> That is the wrong reason to join the CF.  You need to be fully committed to this.



Pusser is right. There reason you need to be fully committed is that this job isn't easy and if you aren't fully committed to the lifestyle, you will not be successful.  

If you need a backup plan for university, consider college. I did not get into a university after high school. I did get into college, did a 3 year diploma which inspired me to go to university. After graduating from university, I joined the CF. Now I am working on Masters.


----------



## Mushroom (19 Feb 2012)

michzaber said:
			
		

> take a break from schooling or as a backup plan in case I don't get accepted to university.



It wouldn't be a break, it would be a 4 year commitment, so its important that you take it seriously and think about the impact it will have on your life. 



> *What are they looking for if I apply as a NCM?*( Most important question)
> How much weight does the aptitude test have on selection?
> Do they look at highschool marks?
> Is too late to apply or become much harder after the spring/beginning of summer? Basically when do i have to make the choice that i should stop waiting for university acceptance and start the application process.'



The aptitude will produce a list of jobs the CF deems you eligible, so its fair to say it holds allot of weight. If you don't qualify for a job you want, you can retake it.
Yes they will look at your marks, or at least they looked at mine.
It depends. Your trade could be still be open in the spring/summer and thus it wouldn't be to late, but with the backlog from last year it may 1) Not open 2) Not stay open long enough for you to get processed.



> I would consider applying to the following jobs; Mobile Support Equipment Operator, Combat Engineer, Ammunition Technician, Weapons Technician - Land since that's what there looking for and I don't think many more jobs will open anytime soon.  How hard is it to get into these jobs? If they are posed as hiring for a while doe it mean it could be easier to get into one of those potions?



 You can only apply to 3.  Many other trades will open in April,  the ones you see on the website are ones that are just being pre-processed. Do NOT pick a trade because you think it will be easy to get into, This is a VERY bad idea. Research the trades and make sure its something you think you will really enjoy and consider yourself capable of doing because you WILL be doing it for the duration of your contract. I suspect these trade will be hard to get into because there are going to be allot of people applying to them which really gives the CF an opportunity to pick and choose.




> While i don't have any doubts that I can pass the physical fitness test I am pretty scrawny and I did score in the underweight category on the chart being 5'11 and weighing 125 pounds( I have tried and tried but i cant gain weight, I'm just small) while this seriously hurt my chances?



If you consider yourself "scrawny" or feel you are not very strong you should rethink a postion that is very physically demanding until you feel you are capable.  Just because you can pass the minimum on the express test doesn't mean your strong enough to be successful in all trades, especially if your considering applying as a Combat engineer.

Goodluck


----------



## aesop081 (19 Feb 2012)

Mushroom said:
			
		

> If you don't qualify for a job you want, you can retake it.



Only under certain conditions.


----------



## Jarnhamar (19 Feb 2012)

michzaber said:
			
		

> While i don't have any doubts that I can pass the physical fitness test I am pretty scrawny and I did score in the underweight category on the chart being 5'11 and weighing 125 pounds( I have tried and tried but i cant gain weight, Im just small) while this seriously hurt my chances?



Most people who fail the fitness tests didn't have any doubts that they could pass successfully either.  I think my cousin is in better shape than I am yet he failed the the PT test.


----------



## TN2IC (19 Feb 2012)

Mushroom said:
			
		

> If you consider yourself "scrawny" or feel you are not very strong you should rethink a postion that is very physically demanding until you feel you are capable.  Just because you can pass the minimum on the express test doesn't mean your strong enough to be successful in all trades, especially if your considering applying as a Combat engineer.
> 
> Goodluck



I would say the same for MSE Op, too.


----------



## aesop081 (19 Feb 2012)

Mushroom said:
			
		

> If you consider yourself "scrawny" or feel you are not very strong you should rethink a postion that is very physically demanding until you feel you are capable.  Just because you can pass the minimum on the express test doesn't mean your strong enough to be successful in all trades, especially if your considering applying as a Combat engineer.



I joined as a combat engineer ( was field engineer back then) and i was "scawny". I did just fine.

You handed in your application earlier this month. Are you really qualified to tell someone what they should/shouldn't apply for ?


----------



## Maxadia (19 Feb 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I joined as a combat engineer ( was field engineer back then) and i was "scawny". I did just fine.



I was 5' 10" when I went in for my one very inexperienced summer in 1989.  I was a 125lb scrawny kid.....6 weeks later, I was a 135lb scrawny kid.

However, I spent high school working at a produce farm every weekend, and fulltime in the summers.  I could move stuff that guys 40-80lb more than me couldn't.  And I certainly could move faster.

Depends on your physical conditioning and most of all, mental determination.  Scrawny _might_ not have a lot to do with it.


----------



## Bart905 (19 Feb 2012)

Like they say its mind over matter. If your so worried about being scrawny sign up for the gym. I dont know what you guys consider scrawny but I'm a small guy myself and only way I gained weight was by working out. If your a smoker slowing down or quieting will help you out. Soon as my files are transferred to my local RC its game time . I'm going to quit smoking / start working out. Make sure you eat breakfast in the mornings, it gets your metabolism going and snack as much as you can. As far as protein shakes and all that  ******* just eat 2 tuna sandwiches. I use to make 2 tuna sandwiches with one can tuna, lettuce , mayonnaise, tomatoes for source of protein. Eat 3 big meals a day snack in between give it 2-3 months and I promise you if you follow it religiously and workout at the same time you will gain weight.


----------



## Zombie (19 Feb 2012)

Bart905 said:
			
		

> Soon as my files are transferred to my local RC its game time . I'm going to quit smoking / start working out.



Why are you waiting?


----------



## kenmnuggas (19 Feb 2012)

Zombie said:
			
		

> Why are you waiting?



This. It's game time right now, regardless of what excuses you make for yourself.


----------



## q_1966 (19 Feb 2012)

Zombie said:
			
		

> Why are you waiting?



Procrastinators unite...Tomorrow! ;D


----------



## Bart905 (19 Feb 2012)

I barely have spare time at the moment. I'm attending adult school to receive my highschool diploma from 9 am -1:30 pm and then from 2 pm - 7 pm I volunteer at a salvation army store. On the weekends I spent time with my girlfriend. I'm in the process of completing my gr 12 English which I'm aiming for at least a 85 percent therefore after I'm done volunteering I put extra effort towards school . Now your thinking okay I get it you dont have time to workout how about quitting smoking ... well I hate the withdrawal and the anger that comes with it and need a motivation to quit rite there and then . Once English is done then I'll sign up for the gym throw on a nicotine patch and start lifting some weight. Any suggestions to where I can volunteer that would look good on my resume for the CF.


----------



## dangles (19 Feb 2012)

Bart905 said:
			
		

> I barely have spare time at the moment. I'm attending adult school to receive my highschool diploma from 9 am -1:30 pm and then from 2 pm - 7 pm I volunteer at a salvation army store. On the weekends I spent time with my girlfriend. I'm in the process of completing my gr 12 English which I'm aiming for at least a 85 percent therefore after I'm done volunteering I put extra effort towards school . Now your thinking okay I get it you dont have time to workout how about quitting smoking ... well I hate the withdrawal and the anger that comes with it and need a motivation to quit rite there and then . Once English is done then I'll sign up for the gym throw on a nicotine patch and start lifting some weight. Any suggestions to where I can volunteer that would look good on my resume for the CF.



This September I started my reservist basic training, which would happen roughly 2-3 weekends per month for 4 months. Now I am doing my BMQ Land which is another 2-3 weekends a month for 4 months. I am in my third year of full time University...yet I can still find the time to workout in between studying and all the responsibilities accompanied with living on my own. It really isn't hard to find 30 minutes - 1 hour of your day to set aside and work on push-ups, chin-ups, etc. 

If you cannot motivate yourself to set aside an hour of your day to improve your physical fitness, than I strongly doubt you would have the drive to succeed in the military.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (19 Feb 2012)

Bart905 said:
			
		

> I barely have spare time at the moment. I'm attending adult school to receive my highschool diploma from 9 am -1:30 pm and then from 2 pm - 7 pm I volunteer at a salvation army store. On the weekends I spent time with my girlfriend. I'm in the process of completing my gr 12 English which I'm aiming for at least a 85 percent therefore after I'm done volunteering I put extra effort towards school . Now your thinking okay I get it you dont have time to workout how about quitting smoking ... well I hate the withdrawal and the anger that comes with it and need a motivation to quit rite there and then . Once English is done then I'll sign up for the gym throw on a nicotine patch and start lifting some weight. Any suggestions to where I can volunteer that would look good on my resume for the CF.



If you think that is a hard day, boy is BMQ ever going to be a system shock if/when you get there.  

If you are already volunteering 5 hours a day at the Salvation Army, doesn't that cover off your last sentence (which I assumed was actually a question)?


----------



## SentryMAn (20 Feb 2012)

Want advice on working out?
Smoking takes time, time you could be working out.  Think it's hard to find time?  20 pushups take about 1min to complete.  Do this EVERY TIME you want to have a smoke, and only AFTER you finish them are you allowed to have that cancer stick.

Start adding in 40 sit ups when you get up in the morning and 40 before you go to bed.
Adds about 2 mins if that to each.

Then start walking places, at a brisk pace(not your Sunday walks holding hands watching the sunset with your Girl Friends pace).  This will actually SAVE you time and improve your fitness.

You don't NEED to join a gym to improve your fitness.


----------



## Bart905 (20 Feb 2012)

I play sports at school during lunchtime . Tuesday , Thursday and Friday is Basketball / Monday and Wednesday is Soccer . I'm doing the 100 push up challenge currently on week 3 [ here's the link http://hundredpushups.com/week3.html ] I do sits ups on my days off the push up program  . You guys making me sounds like couch potato that sits home all day and plays video games   . What i meant on the above post is that I don't have time to sign up for the gym at the moment because I'm focused on school due to the fact gr 12 is really important and I applied for Fanshawe and Algonquin College as a back up plan. Therefore If I don't get into the CF this year I will apply next year and will be attending school while I wait . When it comes to the volunteering part I don't feel as if Salvation Army looks as good as lets say I volunteered at a Construction company which would look good for my application as a  [ Combat Engineer ] but I'm looking for a non profit organization that builds home for less fortunate people in Canada or Else where , if anyone know a organization like that I would love to volunteer and invest my time helping others out . Salvation Army is just for the 40 hours required to recieve my High School Diploma .

 Sorry for going off topic but I was wondering after you apply online and mail off your transcript/ proof of citizenship and they emailed back confirming that they received your documents, how long would it take for them to contact you back about transferring your files to a local RC ? Do they email you or actually call ?


----------



## Pusser (21 Feb 2012)

Bart905 said:
			
		

> I play sports at school during lunchtime . Tuesday , Thursday and Friday is Basketball / Monday and Wednesday is Soccer . I'm doing the 100 push up challenge currently on week 3 [ here's the link http://hundredpushups.com/week3.html ] I do sits ups on my days off the push up program  . You guys making me sounds like couch potato that sits home all day and plays video games   . What i meant on the above post is that I don't have time to sign up for the gym at the moment because I'm focused on school due to the fact gr 12 is really important and I applied for Fanshawe and Algonquin College as a back up plan. Therefore If I don't get into the CF this year I will apply next year and will be attending school while I wait . When it comes to the volunteering part I don't feel as if Salvation Army looks as good as lets say I volunteered at a Construction company which would look good for my application as a  [ Combat Engineer ] but I'm looking for a non profit organization that builds home for less fortunate people in Canada or Else where , if anyone know a organization like that I would love to volunteer and invest my time helping others out . Salvation Army is just for the 40 hours required to recieve my High School Diploma .



In my opinion, volunteering with a worthwhile non-profit organization looks better than providing free labour to a construction company.  Remember that what we're seeking is someone who has demonstrated leadership, a work ethic, etc.  It doesn't really matter what you do as long as you do something.  Construction experience is great, but if I were you, I'd be looking at getting paid for it.

It sounds to me like you're doing plenty about getting into shape.  You don't need to pump iron to the Mr Universe level in order to succeed on BMQ, so don't get exicted about it.  Overall fitness is good and you seem to be on the right track for that.  If you want to go beyond that, fine, but don't lose sleep over it.  Frankly, in my opinion, you would be better off maintaining your current course with respect to fitness training, but put more emphasis on quitting smoking sooner rather than later.  It may take you longer than you think (it's not necessarily as simple as slapping on a patch).


----------



## q_1966 (21 Feb 2012)

Pusser said:
			
		

> "You don't need to pump iron to the Mr Universe level in order to succeed on BMQ, so don't get exicted about it."


nor do you need to do the


			
				Bart905 said:
			
		

> "100 push up challenge"



Sometimes it's great to overachieve, but be realistic, the objective is to pass BMQ. Training for JTF2, CSOR etc. can come later.

Suggestions for training
- Be able to run 5km non-stop comfortably (maybe in the rain or snow to make it fun) at the pace of a shuffle minimum, throw some random jumping jacks, pushups, crunches *full sittups without anyone holding your legs can be hard on your back*, chin up's (if you happen to run by a chin up bar at a school), as well as other football training like drills.

- Do 25 pushups and situps comfortably without breaking a sweat.
1. To enable you to pass easily, the minimum required on the PT test at your level.
2. Everytime you or the platoon makes a mistake it's 25 pushups.
Note: If you cannot make 25 pushups, not a big deal but it is absolutely important you do them until complete physical exaustion (but not injuring yourself). Show them your angry war face!
3. Sometimes they go very slow on the pushups, so be good at planking (this is wear the situps help).

- Chinups are no longer a reqirement in the PT test, but helps with finger dexterity for those whom have never worked as a dishwasher.

- During the PT test, it is not worth doing 30 sittups, only to fail at pushups because your abs are jello. 
Be certain you can pass the minimum before striving for exempt. 

- Once you achive the standard you want, maintain it! (prior to going BMQ and after) otherwise all that hard work will have been wasted.


----------

